
What We Lose When the World Moves on from Email - msh
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/07/12/technology/what-we-lose-when-the-world-moves-on-from-email.html?referer=https://t.co/5CDRaP5SHw?amp=1
======
rocky1138
The rumours of email's death have been greatly exaggerated. To the author:
please take your own advice and step away from the keyboard.

~~~
meri_dian
I always laugh when some wannabe entrepreneur declares "email is broken!!1"

Email is hardly broken. It's actually an amazing system that works really
well.

~~~
dozzie
E-mail is broken (spam, and now centralization in Gmail). What is amazing is
that it works so well _despite being broken_.

